# Stencil manufacturing?



## Byprodukt (Feb 7, 2007)

Ideally, i'd like to have a stencil cutout sent out with the shirt. Does anyone know of a company that can mass produce stencils? Also, is there a recommended tag fastener thingy...i believe thats the technical name.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Byprodukt said:


> Ideally, i'd like to have a stencil cutout sent out with the shirt. Does anyone know of a company that can mass produce stencils?


I imagine you want someone who does laser cutting, but I don't know.



Byprodukt said:


> Also, is there a recommended tag fastener thingy...i believe thats the technical name.


You mean a tagging gun for attaching hangtags? If so, they're cheap on eBay which is where most of us buy one.


----------



## Byprodukt (Feb 7, 2007)

TAGGING GUN! yes...thank you, found a good one. Are there any recommended online laser cutters by chance?


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i was in a hobby store.Michale's.they had a press type thing that cut stencils.it has 100s of different shapes.its a rubber stamping thing.i thought it might be handy for a airbrusher to make stencils.it cuts all sorts of paper.
i think its called a dye cut press.i will get back to on that.good luck.


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

try this Personal Die Cutting Machines For Scrapbooking


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

Discount QuicKutz Die Cut Machine and QuicKutz Silhouette Digital Craft Cutter: Jordan Paper Arts Scrapbooking Supplies


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

sizzix die cutting machine.i think it can emboss the cut out also.at the store they also had hundreds of precut out stencils so do not even have to buy the machine.its a scrap book thing or card making tool.i was thinking for a t-shirt labels it would be cool marketing.


----------



## Byprodukt (Feb 7, 2007)

That Pazzles creative cutter is exactly what i need but definititely wine taste on beer wages. I need to find someone who has one already i guess. The idea was to make a stencil for spraypainting as the shirt tag. You guys can bite that if you like..hehe...thanks to everyone for the imput!


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

maybe you could look at ebay.what does your stencil have to look like?size?what do you plan on doing.like what is this "tag"?do mean a logo?
i make stencils for airbrushing.i made this video two years ago.
STENCIL BURNING - burning101.wmv @ ZippyVideos.com - Free Video Webhosting

hope it helps

pdloran


----------



## Byprodukt (Feb 7, 2007)

The stencil isnt for the shirt design, but for a tag that the wearer can keep and use for say airbrushing. A tag that doesnt get thrown out. 

The video is great!...not for mass manufacturing, but great for originals. Would a normal soldering iron work for that? and whats the stencil material?


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks Byprodukt,

the material is a penent felt.some call it pellon.you can get it precut 15x15 inch sq. from bearair.com .or by the bolt 5 feet by 10 yards.i got a bolt of the material from the Troy corporation.it is a thick felt.it cuts easy with a stencil burner.a wood burner will work and a soldering iron will to.the stencil burner from bearair.com works the best as it does not get to hot to handle.it has a lower temp.also has a finer tip for some detailed stenciling.xacto knife will cut it easy to.
maybe you could use this stuff for your tags.it cuts easy.its stiff yet flexible.i think its made of wool an polyester.it is comes in different colors.
it makes great airbrushing stencils.

pdloran


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

What material does the stencil need to be made out of?

If you could use card stock, there are lots of places that make business cards that offer custom die-cut shapes.


----------

